# Regional Public Meetings to Review Proposed Tribal 1836 Treaty Inland Consent Decree



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 9, 2007

CONTACT: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

DNR Plans Nine Regional Public Meetings to Review Proposed Tribal 1836 Treaty Inland Consent Decree

The Department of Natural Resources will host a series of nine public meetings in October and November to discuss the recent agreement of hunting, fishing and gathering rights with five Michigan Indian tribes over the Treaty of 1836. The area of Michigan impacted by this treaty is roughly the eastern half of the Upper Peninsula and the northwest one-third of the Lower Peninsula.

At the meetings, DNR staff will discuss the agreement and its impact on natural resources in the treaty area. DNR staff also will highlight what methods and harvest limits for hunting and fishing are contained in the agreement for tribal members, as well as gathering activities on public lands within the treaty area. There also will be time allowed for questions from the public on the agreement.

The agreement will be reviewed by the United States Federal Court Eastern District in Kalamazoo on Oct. 22.

The meetings scheduled include:

* Escanaba, Tuesday, Oct. 16. The meeting will be held from 7 to 9 p.m. in Rooms 958-962 of the Joseph Heirman University Center at Bay de Noc College located at 2001 N. Lincoln Rd. in Escanaba.

* Sault Ste. Marie, Wednesday, Oct. 17. The meeting will be held from 7 to 9 p.m. in the Sault Ste. Marie High School Theatre located at 904 Marquette Ave. in Sault Ste. Marie.

* Traverse City, Thursday, Oct. 18. The meeting will be held from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Garfield Township Hall located at 3843 Veterans Dr. in Traverse City.

* Scottville, Tuesday, Oct. 23. The meeting will take place from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Finn and Feather Club of Mason County located at 3276 Darr Rd. in Scottville.

* Alpena, Wednesday, Oct. 24. The meeting will take place from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Thunder Bay Recreation Center located at 701 Woodward Ave. in Alpena.

* Gaylord, Thursday, Oct. 25. The meeting will take place from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Northland Sportsmens Club located at 1542 Alba Rd. in Gaylord.

* Grand Rapids, Tuesday, Oct. 30. The meeting will take place from 7 to 9 p.m. at the West Walker Sportsmens Club located at 0-599 Leonard St. NW in Grand Rapids.

* Dundee, Thursday, Nov. 1. The meeting will take place from 7 to 9 p.m. at Cabelas located at 110 Cabelas Blvd. East in Dundee.

* Saginaw, Tuesday, Nov. 5. The meeting will take place from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Elissa Rose Banquet Center located at 215 N. Park Ave. in Saginaw.

More information on the Treaty of 1836 and the proposed inland consent decree is available on the DNRs Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

History, law back Indian fishing agreement

A lot of people have expressed outrage over the number of walleyes that a consent agreement would let Indians take by spearing and netting in dozens of lakes in the northwestern Lower Peninsula and eastern UP, the area covered by a treaty signed between the U.S. government and the Chippewa tribes in 1836.

Those dissenters fail to understand some key points, the first being that the treaty clearly reserved to the Indians their right to hunt and fish on what we would now consider state land and waters, and that it's as valid today as it was 171 years ago.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071011/SPORTS10/710110405/1058


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

H.R.

I just ran across this post.....I think I am gonna attend the meeting in Scottville on the 23rd and let them bend my ear for a couple of hours...Any one esle that makes one please report back here with any questions unanswered so we can hit them with them again....

LMF


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Sault Tribe vote supports hunting, fishing agreement with Mich. 

10/18/07 By JOHN FLESHER

TRAVERSE CITY, Mich. The Sault Ste. Marie Tribe of Chippewa Indians said Thursday its members had overwhelmingly backed an agreement between five American Indian tribes and the state of Michigan over inland hunting and fishing rights.

The pact still needs formal approval from the tribal board, which is expected to come during a meeting Sunday, spokesman Corey Wilson said.

The other four tribes have ratified the deal, which recognizes members' rights to hunt, fish and gather plants in parts of western and northern Michigan covered by an 1836 treaty. The area includes about 37 percent of the state and excludes fishing in the Great Lakes.

The agreement, already endorsed by state and federal officials, still needs the approval of a federal judge, who has scheduled a hearing for Monday.

The Sault tribe was the only tribe that submitted the tentative agreement, announced last month, to its full membership for a referendum.

In results posted on its Web site Thursday, the tribe said 3,476 voters favored the pact while 678 opposed it. Nearly 33 percent of the 12,734 members voted.

The proposal affects much of the western and northern Lower Peninsula and the eastern Upper Peninsula.

All five tribes will be empowered to create their own regulations. Three currently have regulations. Two others will be developing them.

The other participating tribes include the Grand Traverse Band of Ottawa and Chippewa Indians; the Bay Mills Indian Community; the Little Traverse Bay Bands of Odawa Indians; and the Little River Band of Ottawa Indians.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Hunting treaty draws fire, praise

ESCANABA  Department of Natural Resources officials visited Bay College Tuesday to discuss a consent decree with five Michigan tribes.

http://www.dailypress.net/stories/articles.asp?articleID=14295


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Oct. 18, 2007

CONTACT: Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014

Media Advisory

Public Meetings to Review Proposed 1836 Treaty Inland Consent Decree
Scheduled Next Week in Scottville, Alpena and Gaylord

The Department of Natural Resources will host three public meetings next week to discuss the recent agreement of hunting, fishing and gathering rights with five Michigan Indian tribes over the Treaty of 1836.

The meetings scheduled include:

* Scottville, Tuesday, Oct. 23. The meeting will be held from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Fin and Feather Club of Mason County located at 3276 Darr Rd. in Scottville. 
* Alpena, Wednesday, Oct. 24. The meeting will be held from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Thunder Bay Recreation Center located at 701 Woodward Ave. in Alpena.
* Gaylord, Thursday, Oct. 25. The meeting will be held from 7 to 9 p.m. at the Northland Sportsmens Club located at 1542 Alba Rd. in Gaylord.

At the meetings, DNR staff will discuss the agreement and its impact on natural resources in the treaty area. DNR staff also will highlight what methods and harvest limits for hunting and fishing are contained in the agreement for tribal members, as well as gathering activities on public lands within the treaty area. There also will be time allowed for questions from the public on the agreement.

More information on the Treaty of 1836 and the proposed inland consent decree is available on the DNRs Web site at www.michigan.gov/dnr.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

